# New Jersey Nets at Charlotte Bobcats (March 28th)



## Charlotte_______

<center>*

















Charlotte Bobcats (14-53) vs New Jersey Nets (32-38)t 

Starting Lineups:*





































vs.




































<center>

Key Matchup:








vs









During the Nets last visit Carter went off for 28pts and Krstic with 25pts. Okafor and Wallace need to step up this game and end a full season sweep.


----------



## uptown4784

Bobcats going to lose


----------



## Charlotte_______

Let's hope a little bit of the Heat game is still in us and we pull off the upset


----------



## The Future7

This has been a good game. The Cats are keeping close.


----------



## Charlotte_______

Final Score 
Nets 95 Bobcats 91

Nets Key Players:
Vince Carter 15-33 6rebs 5Stl 39pts
Nenad Krstic 5-11 15rebs 15pts

Bobcats Key Players:
Brevin Knight 4-9 10ast 16pts
Emeka Okafor 5-14 10rebs 4blks 15pts
Primoz Brezec 9-17 12rebs 20pts

Well Carter had an awesome night, looks like the Nets swept us this season. Theres always next year.


----------

